# Should the White House have been lit up with Gay Pride colors?



## Ralphy1 (Jun 30, 2015)

I say no!  I think that it cheapens the WH to light it up for any reason, and I would hate to see it lit up with red, white and blue for the 4th or red and green for Christmas.  But your thoughts will be countenanced even if you don't agree with me, though you should...


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 30, 2015)

Y'all asked for it a long time ago when you accepted Gay Pride. Soon you'll see the WH lit up with the national colors of Mexico and China and it will be flying the ISIS flag.

We get what we deserve.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 30, 2015)

Well, that's just pure BS....  but I won't waste my time debating it.   Seems to me some folks get all upset by the most trivial of things...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 30, 2015)

This is not trivial!  It is making the WH a stage show!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 30, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> This is not trivial!  It is making the WH a stage show!



That's a crock...  it was showing support for a part of our citizenry finally getting equal rights...  A long time coming.  To imply that this is inappropriate is to imply that somehow this issue is trivial.   I say... LIGHT IT UP!!!


----------



## Red (Jun 30, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> I say no!  I think that it cheapens the WH to light it up for any reason, and I would hate to see it lit up with red, white and blue for the 4th or red and green for Christmas.  But your thoughts will be countenanced even if you don't agree with me, though you should...



I agree Ralphy.  I don't think the WH shouldn't be lit for any reason.  It should remain neutral and classy.

Edited: to say shouldn't be lit up.  my misake


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 30, 2015)

The WH should be made into political symbol!


----------



## Phillygal (Jun 30, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> The WH should be made into political symbol!



The WH is a political symbol. 

On Twitter, when gay marriage passed lots of people said they were heading for Canada. I laughed... Canada has allowed same sex marriage for a decade and has single payer health coverage!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 30, 2015)

Yes, a political symbol for all of the people not just those of a particular stripe...


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 30, 2015)

It's white. Like a movie screen.
It's ideal for a light show. Or two. Or 365 every year.

Tourists would flock to Washington and there could be a tourism led economic recovery.

Vivid Sydney


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 30, 2015)

And this is an "abuse" of one of our great national treasures...


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 30, 2015)

Your children are your national treasures. The White House is just a big building.
The Lodge in Canberra (PM's residence) is being refurbished because, among other problems, it has possums in the roof.
Yarralumna (GG's residence) has kangaroos on the lawn.

What makes the White House more interesting than say, the Chinese Embassy?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 30, 2015)

Not all of our children are national treasures by a long shot...nthego:   And how could an embassy compare to the world's seat of power?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 30, 2015)

How 'bout the Vatican??


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 30, 2015)

You can light up any religious building you care to, but not the people's house, my house...


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 30, 2015)

It's not just YOUR house Ralphy...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 30, 2015)

Of course not, it is for all of us and selective celebrations of some of us should not be allowed.  And the tree should not be put up for Xmas no matter if they call it a general tree for all, as it is a religious symbol...


----------



## Josiah (Jun 30, 2015)

Maybe we shouldn't decorate the White House for Christmas? Nah I think that's appropriate and I think the rainbow lighting was appropriate too.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 30, 2015)

It's the same ole story with repubs, they lay in wait for any thing they can attack the President for.  Whether the white house was lite up or not means little, but the true colors come out here when the opportunity occurs.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 30, 2015)

Lighting it up like that is like rubbing our noses in it; same as their Gay "Pride" Parades.

LIVE YOUR LIFE THE WAY YOU CHOOSE,  but don't flaunt it in front of me.


----------



## Glinda (Jun 30, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Maybe we shouldn't decorate the White House for Christmas? Nah I think that's appropriate and I think the rainbow lighting was appropriate too.



I agree.  The White House is not some sort of ivory tower.  I like to see them celebrate what the majority of us Americans are celebrating, whether it's gay rights, St. Patrick's Day, Christmas, or the Easter Egg Roll with little kids.  I like seeing the lighting used in this way.  To refrain from using it is not "classy".  It is stodgy.


----------



## Glinda (Jun 30, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> It's the same ole story with repubs, they lay in wait for any thing they can attack the President for.  Whether the white house was lite up or not means little, but the true colors come out here when the opportunity occurs.



Yes and their true colors are a sort of muddy, grayish, icky brown.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 30, 2015)

Why does the white house always have to be white?  Why not add some color when the situation warrants it, especially after a big win. 
An interesting concept though, why is it all 'white'.  Why not the green house or the blue house?   Maybe painting the trim around the windows would help.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 30, 2015)

I have no problem with it, it's a positive accomplishment for the American people and the White House is celebrating that.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 30, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Y'all asked for it a long time ago when you accepted Gay Pride. Soon you'll see the WH lit up with the national colors of Mexico and China and it will be flying the ISIS flag.
> 
> We get what we deserve.



Pretty silly Phil.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 30, 2015)

Cookie said:


> ... An interesting concept though, why is it all 'white'.  Why not the green house or the blue house?   Maybe painting the trim around the windows would help.



The President's house was originally covered in lime-based whitewash early in its existence, merely to keep the stones from freezing. "The White House" remained only a nickname until Teddy Roosevelt made it official in 1901.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 30, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Pretty silly Phil.



Not at all. Let's have equal time for everything.

We want to celebrate ****** preferences by making the White House look like a red-light district? Fine. I'm into bondage - let's light it up in shades of Iron Gray and Hemp Rope Beige.

We should celebrate the fact that one in three Americans own guns - let's project huge pictures of Glocks over the front of the house.

35% of all pizzas ordered in the U.S. have pepperoni as their topping ... blast 'em up there!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 30, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Not at all. Let's have equal time for everything.
> 
> We want to celebrate ****** preferences by making the White House look like a red-light district? Fine. I'm into bondage - let's light it up in shades of Iron Gray and Hemp Rope Beige.
> 
> ...



Like I said silly and a major overreach.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 30, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Like I said silly and a major overreach.



I'm serious - how so? How is catering to one small but vocal group any more important than any other?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 30, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Lighting it up like that is like rubbing our noses in it; same as their Gay "Pride" Parades.
> 
> LIVE YOUR LIFE THE WAY YOU CHOOSE,  but don't flaunt it in front of me.



Yet we flaunt our heterosexuality in front of the gays, John.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 30, 2015)

Oh, C'mon  Jim!  You're REALLY reaching for an argument.  I don't flaunt mine. Do YOU?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 30, 2015)

We all do.


----------



## Glinda (Jun 30, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Yet we flaunt our heterosexuality in front of the gays, John.



Excellent point, Jim.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 30, 2015)

Who gets upset when a woman kisses a man?  Who gets judgmental about what woman a man marries?  When a movie is laced with man woman love who gets upset?  We always allow our heterosexuality to flourish, why not the gays?  I have been married for a total of 58 years to a woman, but Goddamn it that was and is my choice.  Isn't it time to let EVERYONE have THEIR choice too?????


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 30, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Should the White House have been lit up with Gay Pride colors?





Sorry, couldn't help it, just not the most earth shattering news I've heard lately.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 30, 2015)

We really need to find other things to focus on rather than who flaunts what. Heterosexuals are just not that special/precious. Lol.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 30, 2015)

As long as nothing happens in the street to scare the horses, eh? :grin:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 30, 2015)

I recognise that Queen Victoria quote, DW! Lol.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 30, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Of course not, it is for all of us and selective celebrations of some of us should not be allowed.  And the tree should not be put up for Xmas no matter if they call it a general tree for all, as it is a religious symbol...



Oh, fer cryin' out loud!


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 1, 2015)

You'll get used to Ralphy after a while Butterfly. He's a stirrer (in the nicest possible way) and a silly post requires a sillier counter post. Or none at all.


----------



## Laurie (Jul 1, 2015)

Be careful about your answers.

A| British minister says homophobia is a sign of of  Islamic radicalism!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/education-33325654

You don't have the monopoly on loopy politicians!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 1, 2015)

This desecration of my White House is a serious matter and the trampling of the lawn outside is also bothersome...


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 1, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> This desecration of my White House is a serious matter and the trampling of the lawn outside is also bothersome...



Desecration?   Oh Gawd... Could you possibly be more dramatic?   You sound like you have the vapors and need a fainting couch.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 1, 2015)

Some just refuse to understand the seriousness of this matter.  It is a defilement pure and simple, and my BP is out of control...


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 1, 2015)

Take a pill and lie down.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 1, 2015)

I have had my pill and now I need a drink!


----------



## ronaldj (Jul 1, 2015)

No...it should not have been


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 1, 2015)

ronaldj said:


> No...it should not have been




Not sure why not..  Rainbow colors are not a religious symbol... so they don't violate the constitutional separation of Church and State..  They simply were showing support for a segment of our population now gaining equal rights under the law.


----------



## Shirley (Jul 1, 2015)

OK, how about if we light it up with the Confederate flag?  There is a significant segment of our population who feel we have a right to hoist it.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 1, 2015)

There is quite a difference in something positive like the gaining of equal rights... and a symbol of hatred and bigotry.. and designed to be the "white mans" flag in support of slavery... doncha think?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flags_of_the_Confederate_States_of_America

The flag is also known as "the Stainless Banner" and was designed by William T. Thompson, a newspaper editor and writer based in Savannah, Georgia, with assistance from William Ross Postell, a Confederate blockade runner.[SUP][2][/SUP][SUP][3][/SUP][SUP][5][/SUP][SUP][6][/SUP][SUP][7][/SUP][SUP][8][/SUP] The nickname "stainless" referred to the pure white field which took up a large part of the flag's design, although W.T. Thompson, the flag's designer, referred to his design as "The White Man's Flag".[SUP][2][/SUP][SUP][3][/SUP][SUP][4][/SUP][SUP][5][/SUP][SUP][6][/SUP][SUP][7][/SUP][SUP][8][/SUP] In referring to the white field that comprised a large part of the flag's design elements, Thompson stated that its color symbolized the "supremacy of the white man":[SUP][1][/SUP]


 
 Second national flag
 (May 1, 1863 – March 4, 1865[SUP][17][/SUP]), 2:1 ratio




 
 Second national flag, also used as the Confederate navy's ensign, 1.5:1 ratio


As a people we are fighting maintain the Heaven-ordained supremacy of the white man over the inferior or colored race; a white flag would thus be emblematical of our cause.
—William T. Thompson (April 23, 1863), Daily Morning News[SUP][2][/SUP][SUP][3][/SUP][SUP][4][/SUP][SUP][5][/SUP][SUP][6][/SUP][SUP][7][/SUP][SUP][8]


[/SUP]​


----------



## Falcon (Jul 1, 2015)

meh


----------



## Fern (Jul 2, 2015)

The whitehouse looked real pretty but !! why we have to be bombarded about gays all the time . For godsake a lot of them are not born that way, but make it a lifestyle choice. A pity they wouldn't get over themselves.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 2, 2015)

Fern said:


> The whitehouse looked real pretty but !! why we have to be bombarded about gays all the time . For godsake a lot of them are not born that way, but make it a lifestyle choice. A pity they wouldn't get over themselves.



Sorry you feel that way, the gays speak very well of you.


----------



## Josiah (Jul 2, 2015)

Fern said:


> The whitehouse looked real pretty but !! why we have to be bombarded about gays all the time . For godsake a lot of them are not born that way, but make it a lifestyle choice. A pity they wouldn't get over themselves.



I strongly disagree with your statement Fern. I've never me a gay man or who didn't say he knew he was different from his earliest childhood. Exactly what motive would cause a straight person to decide to become gay. There really aren't a lot of perks to being gay.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 2, 2015)

I did not decide to be heterosexual. I was born this way, as was my son. My nephew, however, was born gay. His right-wing Evangelical mother kicked him out in the street at thirteen when he came out to her. I raised him after that. Fern, no one would willingly choose to be the target of homophobia. In many places it can get you killed. In my opinion, it is we heterosexuals who need to get over ourselves. I still remember Stonewall. my nephew has scars on his back from 'whip away the gay' efforts by his cult family. Darn right, the White House should fly the rainbow flag. Mr. president, I applaud you.


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 2, 2015)

Fern said:


> The whitehouse looked real pretty but !! why we have to be bombarded about gays all the time . For godsake a lot of them are not born that way, but make it a lifestyle choice. A pity they wouldn't get over themselves.



It doesn't work that way, being gay is not a "choice", and they don't try and recruit people to join their 'team'.  Elaine was just satirizing the misconceptions about gays in this episode:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 2, 2015)

I had a very good friend when I was a teen, and she was a lesbian.  She said she knew when she was very small that she was more like a boy and was different than her sister.  Unfortunately, she had a very abusive father too, who beat her mother and had a volatile temper with the family.  In my mind this may have had a small influence on her sexuality, but she was basically born gay, either way.  She knew I was straight and only interested in boys, and although she was very fond of me, she never tried to win me over to her way of life and respected my heterosexuality.  She was a beautiful and kind person, and a wonderful friend. :sentimental:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 3, 2015)

Back to the topic, the lighting made the WH look like a Las Vegas casino...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 3, 2015)

July 4th.....Will we see Red/White/Blue ?????


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 3, 2015)

I hope not...


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 3, 2015)

Fern said:


> The whitehouse looked real pretty but !! why we have to be bombarded about gays all the time . For godsake a lot of them are not born that way, but make it a lifestyle choice. A pity they wouldn't get over themselves.



I assume you are straight...  So.. may I ask a you a question?   When did you make that choice?


----------



## Glinda (Jul 3, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I assume you are straight...  So.. may I ask a you a question?   When did you make that choice?



Great question, QS!  :clap:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 3, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I assume you are straight...  So.. may I ask a you a question?   When did you make that choice?



Around age 6, after Tommy Witherspoon and I finished playing "Naked G.I. Joes" ...


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 3, 2015)

Thank you "naughty Beverly" for showing me the way, and the reason.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 3, 2015)

I do think it is entirely possible for a female to choose lesbianism as a lifestyle,but I don`t think that happens much (if at all) with men. Maybe you would have to say she was bi-****** in the first place but I don`t really think that`s always the case. I`ve heard of so many women who,after being married for years and having kids,entering into lesbian relationships the "second time around." Maybe because they were badly treated by their husbands or other men-not sure. And maybe just because women have more of a tendency to create very close friendships with other women. My youngest daughter and her best friend of 20+ years were roommates in their early 20`s and never even used the second bedroom in their townhouse-they always slept together. They had boyfriends at the time and are both now married with kids. But if the two of them ever found themselves single again,I wouldn`t be the least bit surprised to see them in a relationship together. They just love each other that much-and I don`t think sex would necessarily even play into it-just like it doesn`t in some heterosexual relationships (so I`ve heard...)

Sorry-I know that was OT but I didn`t want to start a new thread....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 6, 2015)

State Senator Lee Bright (R), weighs in on the colors.


----------

